# NOS 24" Wald Rat Trap Racks



## fatbike (Oct 26, 2017)

Found these beauties today. Some stil have original strings where the price tags were on. Not easy to find in this size period like the 20" ones. Great for Manta Rays or 24" stingray type Pig Bikes.


----------



## schwinnray (Oct 26, 2017)

I'll take one


----------



## fatbike (Oct 26, 2017)

schwinnray said:


> I'll take one



A few are definitely FS.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 26, 2017)

Im thinking $150- shipped each. Or reasonable offer.

Ive been looking over a year to find one. Did not fathom a NOS one, let alone six. Old stock from a local closed bicycle shop. Some dude was hanging on to them.


----------



## fatbike (Oct 28, 2017)

fatbike said:


> Im thinking $100- each. Plus ship.
> 
> Ive been looking over a year to find one. Did not fathom a NOS one, let alone six. Old stock from a local closed bicycle shop. Some dude was hanging on to them.


----------



## fatbike (Nov 15, 2017)

All racks sold!!!!


----------

